
Ke Jie (9p) to Challenge AlphaGo - thangalin
http://weibo.com/p/1008083ec48cfc1aa3aa0a3d2ab4aa04e9eed3
======
thangalin
Loosely translated:

Just today, Jinli Guan Fang announced Ke Jie's endorsement contract and will
support Ke Jie's challenge of AlphaGo.

Also of interest is a Bayesian estimate that AlphaGo has a 58% chance of being
stronger than Ke Jie.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/4ai6g0/is_alphago_ev...](https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/4ai6g0/is_alphago_even_stronger_than_ke_jie_a/d10ioo5)

